# 2012 Cruze LT Overheating



## cruzeokc91 (Jul 29, 2018)

My 2012 Cruze LT has an overheating issue and I'm not sure what's wrong. The coolant outlet housing has been replaced because it was leaking. Thermostat was replaced, and the water pump was replaced. (I haven't replaced these things myself) The mechanic says I have not blown a head gasket. The car will drive for a little while but always runs hot again. What could be causing the issue?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Does it get hot while sitting at a stop light or while driving in general. 

If it's while stopped. Could be the radiator fan not working. 

Your coolant reservoir is also full???? And you have no leaks?????


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Check your reservoir. If it's not at least half-full, you have low coolant and it's likely causing a lack of flow due to air bubbles somewhere in your system. 

Fill, run, and refill as necessary to purge the air bubbles.


----------



## Anam (Sep 28, 2020)

My car 2012 cruze LT problem is shortage cooling water. 
No lickeg 
Changed cooling water and run 400 kilometers then after saw cooling water short. About 1 ltr. 
Another problem gear shifting rpm 3000
Engine heat no signal deshbord


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Make sure coolant is full and your still not leaking coolant. Also like snowy said if your overheating at the stop light or heavy traffic But not when driving at higher speeds then check your radiator fan.


----------

